# Onroad rc endurance race @ hobbiesports.com



## iceninja (Nov 23, 2008)

We will be meeting with area drivers and any one interested in a endurance race. The meeting will be at Hobbiesports.com on Saturday January 9th at 1:00pm. We will discuss every aspect of the race including the race date and time. This could be a trophy race if we get enough entrys for the race. Any questions please contact Hobbiesports.com


----------

